
Show HN: Refind – The home for the best links on the web - dominikgro
We’re building Refind, a community of founders, hackers, and designers who collect and share the best links on the web. It’s super early but we’re on Product Hunt today and we don’t want to miss the opportunity to reach out to HN too! Founders, hackers, and designers are the audience we had in mind when building this so we’d really love to know what you think!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;refind.com<p>HOW IT WORKS
Save great links that will come in handy in the future. Discover what others save. And then find everything again when you really need it – for example when you later search for this topic on Google, Refind highlights links you or your friends saved (optional).<p>DELICIOUS?
Delicious pioneered social bookmarking in 2003. We’re trying to take up on where they left off. And here’s how we believe Refind fits into today’s landscape: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;refind.com&#x2F;home#difference<p>READ LATER?
Refind is complementary to Instapaper or Pocket: Read Later is a reading list, Refind is an archive. Read Later is todo, Refind is fire and forget. Here’s how we see and use the two in combination (with the example of Pocket): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@refind&#x2F;refind-pocket-a0ecb08de814<p>WHY?
Here’s why we’re building this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@refind&#x2F;this-is-why-we-re-building-refind-7e7229bee370<p>We really hope you like it! Again, it’s super early but we’re going to work on this for a very long time so we’d love to know what you think! I’ll be around here and you can also reach me on Twitter (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;dominikg) or at dominik@refind.com.<p>Thanks a lot, 
Dominik (Founder)
======
grhmc
Many of the comments here are by first-time users, registered in the last 30
minutes, just to upvote this:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=patbreitenmoser](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=patbreitenmoser)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=nettra](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=nettra)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=babalunda](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=babalunda)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=adsons](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=adsons)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=xbertschy](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=xbertschy)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=MarcoGrue](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=MarcoGrue)

This is very gross behavior, dominikgro / Refind.

EDIT:

I'm also skeptical about these accounts:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=firmasaga1](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=firmasaga1)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=andreasbrenner](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=andreasbrenner)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=geo_O](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=geo_O)

~~~
dominikgro
Before HN, Refind had about 900 users (half of them very active). We just
announced by email and in the product that we're on HN today.

~~~
dang
It breaks HN's rules to solicit votes (see the FAQ), which promoting a
submission often has the effect of. This often gets the submission, accounts,
and/or site banned or penalized, so please avoid this. HN's software,
moderators, and (as you've seen here) community are all sensitive to it.

------
OJFord
This is interesting, I've signed up and I'll see how it goes.

Your Pocket flow seems to ignore the fact that Pocket has an archive though?

I suppose the Google search integration is useful, but Google does already
have the "you visited (x|many) times [on y]" text (that you override?).

It would be good if the "You | Friends" portion of the filter was visible (and
usable) even without searching. Maybe right now I don't care about others, and
I'm not looking for something specific, I just want to browse things I saved.

If things I upvoted on HN were automatically added, that would be great.

~~~
dominikgro
Thanks, OJFord!

\- Pocket: It does respect 'Archived' – it only suggests links to save to
Refind that you've archived on Pocket. \- Google: No override! \- Filter: When
you search on refind.com, you can search in All, Friends, You... \- HN links:
Great idea! :)

~~~
OJFord
Sorry, what I meant was that with regards to not competing with Pocket
(instead 'working with') it seems to me that Refind is a slightly enhanced
Pocket archive?

What I meant about the filter was that it would be good to be able to do that
when _not_ searching. I want to browse everything that was saved by _me only_.
At the moment, that doesn't seem to be possible.

------
mkuhn
I am a user for a while now and Refind has become part of my routine.

The biggest part for me is not the repository of knowledge that I am building
though - is is the social aspects of the product. A new tab extension allows
me to see the links stored by people I follow and the quality of those links
has been very high - although I have to be diligent with unfollowing noisy
people that do not fit my interest spectrum. The Refind stream has drastically
reduced my Twitter usage as I just get my daily dose of inspiring articles and
content there.

------
neilwillgettoit
I'd rather not be forced to sign up with twitter.

~~~
dominikgro
Understand! In the long run, we'll open this up.

~~~
chmars
I just hope that Twitter is not working on a similar app …

------
Fuzzwah
I've used a number of similar services; delicious, spurl and now diigo.

I've been very happy with diigo for a long time, but I feel like I'm a bit of
an outlier on the service. Most users are in the education sphere, so using it
to discover similar content to what I'm bookmarking isn't as good as what
refind seems to surface.

Still, if anyone is looking around for something to use; diigo is worth
checking out.

------
geo_O
Two thinks I especially like:

\- Fire away. No bad feelings as with e.g. Pocket that I am delegating too
much stuff to my future self. But I still have a place where I could find
again important stuff.

\- Finally a nice way to be inspired in my areas of interest besides the stuff
I follow activeley/is easily accessible, eg on HN or reddit.

Edit: formatting

~~~
dominikgro
Great, that's really part of why we're building this. Fire and forget, Refind
will remind you when you really need it.

------
akyburz
Great to see 'Refind' made it to HN. I've been using Refind for 2 months and
it has completely replaced Pocket in my workflow. Better browser integration,
better search, and I really like the social twist of it.

------
dshibarshin
Anyone else having issues with the Safari extension? After clicking the trust
button the extension still failed to install.

~~~
dominikgro
Hm, weird. Can you email me at dominik@refind.com and I'll ping you once I
know the issue / have a solution.

------
tmaly
after delicious went down, I moved over to google bookmarks. it works sort of,
but I have trouble searching for my older links. Do you support importing an
xml file from google bookmarks?

I tried pocket for saving links, but it reformatted articles with code in a
way I could not use.

------
noyesno
A few questions come to mind: how do they make money out of this? Can I export
my data?

~~~
dominikgro
No revenue plans at this point. I want to createsomething useful first! Sure
you can export your data.

------
pstehlik
have been using refind for some time now. i really like the content that my
network shares through it. found some great articles.

------
andreasbrenner
Refind has become my no. 1 source of valuable content. It filters the noise
and delivers only what's valuable and useful.

~~~
chmars
How does the filtering work? I have to admit that I have not 'gotten' Refind
so far but that might change with some help!

~~~
mkuhn
The filtering is basically done by the people you follow. They add what they
find interesting and that is a pre-selection.

~~~
chmars
Most users seems to add all links from their tweets. Maybe that will change!

~~~
mkuhn
Not in my experience. But as I have mentioned in my own top-level comment, I
have been fairly diligent about unfollowing the people that produced noise in
the stream.

------
patforna
It's Pinterest for links!

